# DIY Root tabs



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

So in the DIY section I found a "recipe" to make DIY root tabs. In that recipe they mix the ferts with clay but it sounds like it was mixed in the clay like for example cookie dough. 

Any opinions on if I put the ferts in hollow clay balls if that would work as well. Basically like a clay capsule. Clay has CEC so should allow ferts to leach out slowly correct? 

Just seems less messy to make that way and would have a slower more controlled release. 

I dose EI but have an inert substrate that's not built up any waste or anything so I thought these might help some of my stems. I had all the ingredients for the DIY tabs so I figured i would give them a shot.

I would love to hear anyones thoughts.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

How do you make hollow clay balls?

I don't think the CEC of the material that you use to deliver the root tabs matters that much. Whether it is a compressed fertilizer stick/tab, or something frozen, packed in gel capsules, or surrounded by clay, as long as you stick it fairly deep down into the substrate it should work about the same way.

Two years ago I started my tank with a good  amount of Jobes fert stiks, and now it looks like whatever they supplied is pretty much gone. Adding some Osmocote caps made a noticeable difference!


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

Like this I know the original said red clay but I don't have any around here. This says its all natural earth clay and I added Iron to the mix to try to make up for it.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

The only problem I see with that is the size of each ball.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Now THAT is a fert tab!!! LOL!! What are trying to fertilize....an oak tree??

You may have algae problems if you put that into your tank. Just a hunch.


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

Can't imagine it'd be any worse than a soil substrate. I'll try it and let ya know.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

Also there's only about 1/3 tsp of ferts in there. I dose 3tsp off various ferts straight into my water column weekly with no algae issues. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

crazydaz said:


> Now THAT is a fert tab!!! LOL!! What are trying to fertilize....an oak tree??


 I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Looks interesting. Reminds me of play-dough. Do you plan to fire/harden it in the oven? I imagine if it is as pliable as it looks from your pictures it might be difficult to push it down in the substrate without falling apart.

Either way, the clay will slow the nutrient release, and it should work. roud:


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah you would have to dig a hole lol. I'd like to see how it goes though.


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

It air drys hard. Got some I made a few days ago that are like little rocks. They are only the size of a large marble and I use Soilmaster select so should be very easy to push down. Put one in my 75G No C02 tank under some Hygro corymbosa kompakt yesterday so we'll see. Will add some to my main tank today or tomorrow right before the water change.


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

Wasserpest said:


> Looks interesting. Reminds me of play-dough. Do you plan to fire/harden it in the oven? I imagine if it is as pliable as it looks from your pictures it might be difficult to push it down in the substrate without falling apart.
> 
> Either way, the clay will slow the nutrient release, and it should work. roud:


It's not quite as soft as playdough. Comes in a hard block like most clays but I just work it a bit and it softens up. I'll let you know if it works or if its a horrible disaster :icon_lol:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice idea! The only critcism I'd have is when uprooting plants, I've found the larger the tablet, the greater the mess. Luckily with clay's natural tendency to settle quickly, it does clear up fast. I've tried doing similar to that in the past, but I honestly perfer mixing it like dough as it goes faster when you are making in bulk. Once a year, I'll make like 500 in one sitting.


----------



## dundadundun (Apr 8, 2010)

crazydaz said:


> Now THAT is a fert tab!!! LOL!! What are trying to fertilize....an oak tree??


i just piddled a nice puddle. thanks for the laugh. :icon_lol:


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

Well these failed as far as I'm concerned. No algae and the plants seem to be responding well. However, the clay I used was the bad part. It is leaching into the water turning it cloudy. Done two water changes a week the last two weeks. I tried to take some out and they are chalky mush. Vacuuming them out now.

Livestock was/is completely unaffected. The clay doesn't seem to have any effect on them as they are still alive, colored and acting normal. Just not aethetically pleasing. So if you do this don't use crayola air dry clay  It what I had locally, tried it and now I know. 

Round two will be injecting the ferts in using a medicine plunger......... I read someone on here that does it and it seems much much easier.


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

*Waster of time.*

Just go an buy them its soooooo much easier look what I'm goin through now seems to be a waste to me!!!!!!!!!

http://i855.photobucket.com/albums/...220FB0-12386-0000138E297E6441_zps040bbe94.jpg

http://i855.photobucket.com/albums/...5E202F-12386-0000138E3154FB2E_zps5b80a9c3.jpg

http://i855.photobucket.com/albums/...12C86B-12386-0000138E2D029166_zps9b9f5d51.jpg


NOT WORTH IT AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!! BUY THEM An GET IT DONE!!!!!!!!!

This is what I ended up with.
http://i855.photobucket.com/albums/...3B2D6A-13005-00001535BBB18EB4_zpsb2937740.jpg

Now question is, I have a 70gal fresh setup I know all don't go in at one time but.. Over time with all this clay in the sub is that gonna be another hassle?


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Aww, I thought it was fun playing with mud again. I didn't use much water and lots of elbow grease so there was very little mud.

Have you started making the little pellets yet? That was the time consuming part. And drying took forever and I live in a dry climate!

Once you are done and have root tabs for a couple years made up it will all be worth it.


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

How many butts you go through? Lol


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

dtejeda.arias said:


> How many butts you go through? Lol


I get API root tabs for free so what am I Savin beside a trash pkg?


----------

